# SoCal Club Rides during holidays- LAX Area



## thedago (Sep 30, 2009)

going to be visiting family in El Segundo over the holidays and was wondering if anyone knew of any group rides that may be happening over the holiday weekend - near or not too far from the LAX area-

thanks-


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

thedago said:


> going to be visiting family in El Segundo over the holidays and was wondering if anyone knew of any group rides that may be happening over the holiday weekend - near or not too far from the LAX area-
> 
> thanks-


some http://www.lagrange.org/rides.htm


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

Christmas Day (Fri 12/25) and New Years Day (Fri 1/01) rides depart at about 7:55 am from the Kettle Coffee Shop in Manhattan Beach. These rides _usually_ head north to Mandeville Canyon Rd in West LA, about a 45 mile round trip from Manhattan. 

Manhattan is next town south of El Segundo. Kettle Coffee Shop is at corner of Highland Ave & Manhattan Beach Blvd.

The main peloton would pass Vista Del Mar & Grand Ave in El Segundo, about 7:15-7:20am.

The front of the peloton will be _fast_ ... many Pro/Cat1/Cat2 riders ... sucking on the rear will be cat4-5 guys like me ;-)

Also on Saturdays, the "Donut Ride" departs about 8am from Starbucks coffee at Avenue I and Elena Avenue in Redondo Beach ... about 8 miles south of El Segundo. Donut Ride heads south into Palos Verdes Peninsula, about 40 mile round trip.

Donut Ride is _fast_, at the front. I think this is a much more scenic and attractive ride, than Mandeville Canyon. Except for the final 5 mile, 1000 ft ascent, the Mandeville route is urban and dense. The PV route is entirely suburban, less traffic, prettier, and has many coastal views.


----------



## mephist0r (Jan 7, 2010)

love the pv loop... Much prefer going south around the inland side of the hill... seems everyone does it the other way. I've had too many close calls with ignorant cars almost pushing me off the cliff right past lunada bay


----------

